# Short, bald Indian janitor marries French girl



## Memeito (Dec 16, 2019)

He met her when she was only 7, and after 14 years they finally married. This is one very determined Indian! How do you explain his success?


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

just be confident bro.... and take 10 showers a day.


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 16, 2019)

Memeito said:


> He met her when she was only 7, and after 14 years they finally married. This is one very determined Indian! How do you explain his success?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are looksmatched


----------



## Anasurimbor (Dec 16, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mere-exposure_effect. Lookism propinquity theory( Luck+propinquity+delusion) was a true guide for any uggo to ascension.


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

No way this is possible, this can't happen. 

My life is a joke, if I can't get whites. 

I literally mog him hard. I am much younger than him too.


----------



## Memeito (Dec 16, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> They are looksmatched



No, they are not, she's way out of his league, this woman is his looksmatch.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 16, 2019)

Memeito said:


> He met her when she was only 7, and after 14 years they finally married. This is one very determined Indian! How do you explain his success?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exceptions exist.
Nothing is 100%.

Overall in life. One can't make a life-plan; based on exceptions (examples). Because exceptions don't happen often. So a plan based on exceptions, has a very high fail rate; and most people prefer better odds.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> No way this is possible, this can't happen.
> 
> My life is a joke, if I can't get whites.
> 
> I literally mog him hard. I am much younger than him too.


How old are you and ethnicity? 



Btw this girl doesnt even look french. She legit looks indian with white skin. Shes like 2.5 or 3/10 in french population.. but if they live happily with their marriage it's all that matters. Just to be brutally honest shes not that good looking


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 16, 2019)

Just bath 10 times a day in the ganges river bro


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 16, 2019)

looksmatched tbh


Pex1992 said:


> Just bath 10 times a day in the ganges river bro


https://images.app.goo.gl/QRvjp1xiipNVXDhLA 

i swear i saw you irl son


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> No way this is possible, this can't happen.
> 
> My life is a joke, if I can't get whites.
> 
> I literally mog him hard. I am much younger than him too.


Cope. You aren't a short,ugly,balding Janitor and most importantly you aren't masterrace *CURRY*


----------



## Memeito (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Btw this girl doesnt even look french. She legit looks indian with white skin.


It's just makeup. Yes, compared to other French girls she's not that good looking, but compared to Indian women, she's a godess. She was apparently struck by curry fever, she saw a Indian dancing show, when she was very young, and developed an obsession for everything Indian, including marrying an Indian man...


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 16, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Memeito said:
> 
> 
> > Hue met her when she was only 7, and after 14 years they finally married. This is one very determined Indian! How do you explain his success?
> ...


Lol i think this is your father bro


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 16, 2019)

Anasurimbor said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mere-exposure_effect. Lookism propinquity theory( Luck+propinquity+delusion) was a true guide for any uggo to ascension.


It's why some of us over at braincels (RIP never forget) found St. BlackOps2Cel attractive after a while.


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 16, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> looksmatched tbh
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/QRvjp1xiipNVXDhLA
> 
> i swear i saw you irl son


I also saw u irl baby


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> How old are you and ethnicity?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw this girl doesnt even look french. She legit looks indian with white skin. Shes like 2.5 or 3/10 in french population.. but if they live happily with their marriage it's all that matters. Just to be brutally honest shes not that good looking


I am 17 years old. And I am curry too like that janitor. 

Idgaf if she looks good or not, she is WHITE... That is all that matters to me. 

I want to raise a son to make him at least 6 psl. She is white, so if I get to fuck her and give birth, my child's inceldom will reduce. Mewing from a young age can prevent subhumanity too BTW. 

That is the real reason why I obsess over white women. It is for genetic reasons and not for my romantic or sexual satisfaction.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> I am 17 years old. And I am curry too like that janitor.
> 
> Idgaf if she looks good or not, she is WHITE... That is all that matters to me.
> 
> ...


You can think of it in very future.
So you dont have lust to them over indian women? Is it really pure offspring reason? Cuz I doubt it.


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> You can think of it in very future.
> So you dont have lust to them over indian women? Is it really pure offspring reason? Cuz I doubt it.


It really is for a genetic offspring reason. 
And I am dead serious about this. 

Let me tell you my short story. 

I used to lust after hot women when I first watched porn. Then my tastes just degraded because deep inside I always knew that I will never get such a beauty. 
I have coped so much, that I no longer find 6.5+ out of 10 women attractive at all. I just killed of my refined tastes purposely to keep myself mentally content. 

It just is what it is. 

For me getting laid isn't really a priority. Mogging others and receiving validation and respect from women is what I want truly. I am not of a hook up mindset either. I prefer only 1, but LTR marriage relationship TBH. 

I actually wouldn't mind a northern Indian woman who is as white as her.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> It really is for a genetic offspring reason.
> And I am dead serious about this.
> 
> Let me tell you my short story.
> ...


You are really based

Which means 

Very mentally ill


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> You are really based
> 
> Which means
> 
> Very mentally ill


why and how?
Plz elaborate.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> why and how?
> Plz elaborate.


It's not NT and normal thought process at all. Obviously you found out PSL and developed it or if not you made it much severe with PSL


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> It's not NT and normal thought process at all. Obviously you found out PSL and developed it or if not you made it much severe with PSL


Give me a good reason to believe why not being NT is bad. 

Also tell me why do you disagree with my plan/idealogy.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> Give me a good reason to believe why not being NT is bad.
> 
> Also tell me why do you disagree with my plan/idealogy.


I agree but being obsessed with genetic offspring shit to the degree you dont even care sexual gratification anymore is not normal at all.
Not being NT is bad cuz you cant think like normies and you'll be constantly depressed. 
We lack of coping mechanism far worse than normies. 
Thing is you can think of offspring when you hit 30 or somewhat, you're 17 now why would you care about it now.
And what's the point of making better kid anyway, you have strong desire to sacrifice yourself for your kids good life due to traditional social construct you've been raised from? Or are you just obsessed with genetic superiority and projecting it to your kid


----------



## spark (Dec 16, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> They are looksmatched


yeah but you are not accounting for hypergamy, the French halo and the Indian failo


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 16, 2019)

Just lol at thinking he's a janitor. He's a famous Kathakali (classical dance from South India) teacher and she was his student. That's how they got married.


----------



## Memeito (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> I am 17 years old. And I am curry too like that janitor.
> Idgaf if she looks good or not, she is WHITE... That is all that matters to me.
> I want to raise a son to make him at least 6 psl. She is white, so if I get to fuck her and give birth, my child's inceldom will reduce. Mewing from a young age can prevent subhumanity too BTW.
> That is the real reason why I obsess over white women. It is for genetic reasons and not for my romantic or sexual satisfaction.


You're 17!!!????
I would give anything to be this young again!
At this age you shouldn't concern yourself with marriage and having children, just live your life and fuck as many women as possible! White, black, Asian, Indian, Latina, etc., just try everything!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 16, 2019)

Paris Laxmi - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org









Her dance from one of the movies


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I agree but being obsessed with genetic offspring shit to the degree you dont even care sexual gratification anymore is not normal at all.
> Not being NT is bad cuz you cant think like normies and you'll be constantly depressed.
> We lack of coping mechanism far worse than normies.
> Thing is you can think of offspring when you hit 30 or somewhat, you're 17 now why would you care about it now.
> And what's the point of making better kid anyway, you have strong desire to sacrifice yourself for your kids good life due to traditional social construct you've been raised from? Or are you just obsessed with genetic superiority and projecting it to your kid


I am obsessed with genetic superiority.

I am a person who has a low desire for sex because I just logically don't find it meaningful to have sex, unless you are trying to get an offspring.
Now I do have a libido, but I am a person who has control over his desires.

I just want me and my offspring to be good looking. Sex is automatically a by product of being good looking.

Unfortunately I just cannot return to the positive mindset of being NT. Because I really don't think I was ever NT. I had to think before saying anything.
I have always been a cautious man. I just don't trust anyone near me. The blackpill has infiltrated my mind, I am glad and sad as the blackpill enlightened me on the world, but it also made me depressed too. I still find ways to cope and be happy though. Sex just isn't everything in life. Being happy is all what matters to me, even if it costs me relationships or being ignorant about reality.

My son will be truly happy of what I have done and will definitely thank me for introducing the blackpill to him and ultimately raising him to be a good looking guy.

Now that I am doomed and I cannot fulfill my dreams I can only hope that my offspring can go enjoy his life and for that, I will devote my miserable life to making him happy at the end of the day.

Yes, call me an autist.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> I am obsessed with genetic superiority.
> 
> I am a person who has a low desire for sex because I just logically don't find it meaningful to have sex, unless you are trying to get an offspring.
> Now I do have a libido, but I am a person who has control over his desires.
> ...


But why dont you care about it in the very future? You dont have to make kids right now


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Memeito said:


> You're 17!!!????
> I would give anything to be this young again!
> At this age you shouldn't concern yourself with marriage and having children, just live your life and fuck as many women as possible! White, black, Asian, Indian, Latina, etc., just try everything!!!


I am a truecel. I can't enjoy life unfortunately. I would rather be a 30 year old slayer than a 17 year old incel.
Also, I am religious, so if you can please respect my current stance and not question me further on why I am so, it would be very honorable of you, friend.


toolateforme said:


> But why dont you care about it in the very future? You dont have to make kids right now


I have nothing else to be concerned. I am well smart and I am going to be doing an easy degree. So education and income aren't a problem to me. 
I am involuntary celibate, so there is no point of me obsessing over this fact that I can't have sex, because it is what it is, I don't have control over this. Ofc, I don't wish it wasn't this way too. But I can only accept the reality of myself and my destiny and pretend that it doesn't exist now, I am powerless. 

Also this - 

Now that I am doomed and I cannot fulfill my dreams I can only hope that my offspring can go enjoy his life and for that, I will devote my miserable life to making him happy at the end of the day.

Yes, call me an autist.


----------



## shibo (Dec 16, 2019)

She looks ethnic too


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> I am a truecel. I can't enjoy life unfortunately. I would rather be a 30 year old slayer than a 17 year old incel.
> Also, I am religious, so if you can please respect my current stance and not question me further on why I am so, it would be very honorable of you, friend.
> 
> I have nothing else to be concerned. I am well smart and I am going to be doing an easy degree. So education and income aren't a problem to me.
> ...


So you have sexual urge and desire to slay but you gave up, why did you even say you dont care about sex? 
Since you dont even know what you're saying there seems no point of convo


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> So you have sexual urge and desire to slay but you gave up, why did you even say you dont care about sex?
> Since you dont even know what you're saying there seems no point of convo


I mean to say that I had a normal desire for sex, but I just supressed it due to my trueceldom. I gave up due to my inability to attract the opposite sex and slay.
I no longer care about it, because thinking about it will keep me depressed.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> I mean to say that I had a normal desire for sex, but I just supressed it due to my trueceldom. I gave up due to my inability to attract the opposite sex and slay.
> I no longer care about it, because thinking about it will keep me depressed.


Let's be really honest, is there any tendency that you're downplaying yourself? 
Maybe you're not that ugly or small?


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Let's be really honest, is there any tendency that you're downplaying yourself?
> Maybe you're not that ugly or small?


No man, the whole body dysmorphia shit is a meme. A good looking person will always know that he or she is gl.
The same applies for ugly people.

I guess you have seen me before. I am shitskinned and only 6ft 1. I consciously realize all of my flaws .

Edit : my ex gf dumped me too.


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 16, 2019)

*just orbit 14 years theory*


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> No man, the whole body dysmorphia shit is a meme. A good looking person will always know that he or she is gl.
> The same applies for ugly people.
> 
> I guess you have seen me before. I am shitskinned and only 6ft 1. I consciously realize all of my flaws .
> ...


Oh I saw your face.
And you're still downplaying yourself even you know that. 
Only 6ft 1 bro? Lol 
But i guess i can agree with body dysmorphia thing about face.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

KlutchPurpp said:


> *just orbit 14 years theory*


seems legit


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Oh I saw your face.
> And you're still downplaying yourself even you know that.
> Only 6ft 1 bro? Lol
> But i guess i can agree with body dysmorphia thing about face.


I know fully that I am not down playing myself.
Also, yes man, unfortunately I am only 6ft 1. Not tall enough. 

I did a tinder experiment in Australia and j got only 5 matches out of the selected girls I swiped right to in the first round. 

In Romania, my friend from looksmaxxing did an experiment using my pics and only one girl matched, later she unmatched, broootal. 

It is over for me sadly. I wish I could be redeemed.


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 16, 2019)

If he met her when she was 7 the most likely scenario is that he groomed her, the sick curry bastard.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 16, 2019)

Félicitations


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 16, 2019)

He did exactly that he's 2 psl a'd she's a 3. 5 psl 


diggbicc said:


> just be confident bro.... and take 10 showers a day.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 16, 2019)

Bro the concept of women disgusted by ugly guys is very new.
Bitches would fuck everything under the sun and they always did it throughout history by *marriage or slavery* and that was the only option for sub 5 men to get a woman back in the days.

And you think these women had the audacity back then to look at these men by disgust? No they didn't dare cuz they need these men to survive and provide.
So it's pretty normal to see a beautiful woman with a subhuman husband if that woman wasn't exposed to chads.

But look at bitches now with so many exposure to chads *via social media* and the Internet anything below him is nothing. And they know they can get a chad (Even for one night) because they have so much sexual power but we as average/ugly men know that we can't get a Stacy no matter how hard we try.

*Here is an anecdote from my male model gym buddy...*
So he have like 2000 insta followers and getting literally 100s of DMs from thirsty bitches. (From fags and hoes)
He looks very close to shawn mendes




So this one girl in his DMs "caught his attention" cuz she had a slim body, big tits and ass.
Started DMing back and forth => Turned sexual in mins => Met her in her place while her parents were out of the country => Fucked her.

When they were in bed naked after they fucked she said *"You know I can't have you as a boyfriend tbh because you are very attractive and a lot of women want you, plus.... I'm ENGAGED"*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 16, 2019)

she saw his bones without coloring bias


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> she saw his bones without coloring bias


bhai if she sees maha chad like you she will leave him.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> I know fully that I am not down playing myself.
> Also, yes man, unfortunately I am only 6ft 1. Not tall enough.
> 
> I did a tinder experiment in Australia and j got only 5 matches out of the selected girls I swiped right to in the first round.
> ...


Nope, you know your height isnt problem. It's your face.


----------



## Dogs (Dec 16, 2019)

She's clearly blind


----------



## john2 (Dec 16, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Nope, you know your height isnt problem. It's your face.


It is my face and race that is the problem. No face for your race.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 16, 2019)

john2 said:


> No man, the whole body dysmorphia shit is a meme. A good looking person will always know that he or she is gl.
> The same applies for ugly people.
> 
> I guess you have seen me before. I am shitskinned and only 6ft 1. I consciously realize all of my flaws .
> ...


send pics man


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 17, 2019)

He has good eye area IMO


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Dec 17, 2019)

Because he is a chad (in India)


----------



## spark (Dec 17, 2019)

john2 said:


> No man, the whole body dysmorphia shit is a meme. A good looking person will always know that he or she is gl.
> The same applies for ugly people.
> 
> I guess you have seen me before. I am shitskinned and only 6ft 1. I consciously realize all of my flaws .
> ...


"only 6'1"
"has had gfs before"

that doesn't seem all that bad tbh


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Dec 17, 2019)

life fuel for janitorcels


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 17, 2019)

If that indian had hair he would be chadpreet


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 17, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> If that indian had hair he would be chadpreet


Yes and also body transplant


----------



## john2 (Dec 18, 2019)

spark said:


> "only 6'1"
> "has had gfs before"
> 
> that doesn't seem all that bad tbh


I had only 1 gf before .Plus my situation is very bad because I am ugly and I just don't see any hope in myself to slay someday.


----------



## Gambler007 (Jan 1, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> just be confident bro.... and take 10 showers a day.


😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 1, 2020)

Has to be larp 

If it isn't, his cock is 11 inches.


----------



## CristianT (Jan 1, 2020)

Memeito said:


> He met her when she was only 7, and after 14 years they finally married. This is one very determined Indian! How do you explain his success?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet he smells like a rose.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 25, 2022)

_*JBNT!
@stevielake *_


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 25, 2022)

I thought the girl was gonna be hot from the title

still tho,

Dravidian mogger ascension


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 25, 2022)

JBIJ (Just Be Indian Janitor)


----------



## Nad (Aug 25, 2022)

these white and latina females belong to us indian fuckboys we been knew 🤙🤙🤙


----------

